# [solved] Nach update aller packages geht Wlan nicht mehr

## FrancisA

Hallo, wie beim header schon erwähnt: Wicd findet kein wireless netzwerk  ("no wireless networks found") mehr. Was kann da schuld sein?

(Die orange led für wireless am notebook ist an)

ich weiss nicht welche Infos ich sonst noch angeben sollte.

```
franz@localhost:~$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ntfs                  154197  1 

wl                   1937763  0 

radeon                633549  2 

ttm                    37940  1 radeon

ttpci_eeprom            1204  0 

drm_kms_helper         19533  1 radeon
```

Es kommt noch:

Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface.  Check the wicd log for error messages.

dieses logfile sieht so aus:

```

2011/05/23 14:09:36 :: ---------------------------

2011/05/23 14:09:36 :: wicd initializing...

2011/05/23 14:09:36 :: ---------------------------

2011/05/23 14:09:36 :: wicd is version 1.7.1b2 565

2011/05/23 14:09:36 :: setting backend to external

2011/05/23 14:09:36 :: trying to load backend external

2011/05/23 14:09:36 :: successfully loaded backend external

2011/05/23 14:09:36 :: trying to load backend external

2011/05/23 14:09:36 :: successfully loaded backend external

2011/05/23 14:09:36 :: Automatically detected wireless interface eth0

2011/05/23 14:09:36 :: setting wireless interface None

2011/05/23 14:09:37 :: Couldn't detect a wired interface.

2011/05/23 14:09:37 :: setting wired interface None

2011/05/23 14:09:37 :: setting wpa driver wext

2011/05/23 14:09:37 :: setting use global dns to False

2011/05/23 14:09:37 :: setting global dns

2011/05/23 14:09:37 :: global dns servers are None None None

2011/05/23 14:09:37 :: domain is None

2011/05/23 14:09:37 :: search domain is None

2011/05/23 14:09:37 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2011/05/23 14:09:37 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2011/05/23 14:09:37 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2011/05/23 14:09:37 :: Wired configuration file found...

2011/05/23 14:09:37 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2011/05/23 14:09:37 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2011/05/23 14:09:37 :: Using wireless interface...

2011/05/23 14:09:37 :: Using wired interface...

2011/05/23 14:09:43 :: Autoconnecting...

2011/05/23 14:09:43 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2011/05/23 14:09:43 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2011/05/23 14:09:48 :: Autoconnecting...

2011/05/23 14:09:48 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2011/05/23 14:09:48 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2011/05/23 14:09:53 :: Autoconnecting...

2011/05/23 14:09:53 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2011/05/23 14:09:53 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2011/05/23 14:09:58 :: Autoconnecting...

2011/05/23 14:09:58 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2011/05/23 14:09:58 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2011/05/23 14:13:23 :: Autoconnecting...

2011/05/23 14:13:23 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2011/05/23 14:13:23 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2011/05/23 14:16:48 :: Autoconnecting...

2011/05/23 14:16:48 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2011/05/23 14:16:48 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2011/05/23 14:20:18 :: ---------------------------

2011/05/23 14:20:18 :: wicd initializing...

2011/05/23 14:20:18 :: ---------------------------

2011/05/23 14:20:18 :: wicd is version 1.7.1b2 565

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: setting backend to external

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: trying to load backend external

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: successfully loaded backend external

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: trying to load backend external

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: successfully loaded backend external

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: Automatically detected wireless interface eth0

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: setting wireless interface None

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: Couldn't detect a wired interface.

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: setting wired interface None

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: setting wpa driver wext

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: setting use global dns to False

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: setting global dns

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: global dns servers are None None None

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: domain is None

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: search domain is None

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: Wired configuration file found...

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: Using wireless interface...

2011/05/23 14:20:19 :: Using wired interface...

2011/05/23 14:20:25 :: Autoconnecting...

2011/05/23 14:20:25 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2011/05/23 14:20:25 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2011/05/23 14:20:30 :: Autoconnecting...

2011/05/23 14:20:30 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2011/05/23 14:20:30 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2011/05/23 14:20:35 :: Autoconnecting...

2011/05/23 14:20:35 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2011/05/23 14:20:35 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2011/05/23 14:20:40 :: Autoconnecting...

2011/05/23 14:20:40 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2011/05/23 14:20:40 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

```

Was kann das sein? Wie kann ich das wieder hinbekommen?

Danke im vorausLast edited by FrancisA on Sun May 29, 2011 3:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## V10lator

lspci sollte helfen herauszufinden welche W-LAN Karte überhaupt verbaut ist, mit lspci -v solltest du dann auchnoch sehen welcher Treiber benutzt wird.

Dann wäre es sicher noch praktisch zu wissen wie dein Netzwerk aufgebaut ist/war: ifconfig -a

Zu Dbus: rc-update show | grep -e dbus -e consolekit

Achja, welche DE / welchen WM benutzt du (mit welchem DM)?

Zu guter Letzt: Findet

iwlist scan

Netzwerke?

//EDIT: Sicher auch gut zu wissen: Was verstehst du unter alle Pakete? Was wurde genau upgedated (wenn du es nicht mehr weißt wirst du wohl die /var/log/emerge.log durchwühlen dürfen).

//EDIT²: Sollte dbus upgedated worden sein: Du hast aber schon daran gedacht dbus (oder am besten den gesamten Rechner) neu zu starten?

----------

## Josef.95

Nur ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue

wurde nach einem Update von glib eventuell versäumt dbus-glib neu zu mergen?

 *V10lator wrote:*   

> //EDIT: Sicher auch gut zu wissen: Was verstehst du unter alle Pakete? Was wurde genau upgedated (wenn du es nicht mehr weißt wirst du wohl die /var/log/emerge.log durchwühlen dürfen). 

  Hier könnte man auch gut de "genlop -l" Ausgabe nutzen.

----------

## FrancisA

Danke einmal für die Antworten. Ahm, ich habe (entschuldigt bitte meine Unwissenheit, ich habe das letzte mal mit gentoo vor einigen Monaten etwas gemacht) mit diesem Portage Tool (gui) sync und upgegradet. Hat eh mindestens 2 Stunden gewerkt und 62 Pakete waren das.

lspci

```

franz@localhost:~$ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale DRAM Controller (rev 18)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 18)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak High Definition Audio (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak SMBus Controller (rev 05)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68c1

02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa60

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)

05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4357 (rev 01)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 05)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 05)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Link 0 (rev 05)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Physical 0 (rev 05)

ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2d12 (rev 05)

ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2d13 (rev 05)

franz@localhost:~$

```

mit -v den relevanten teil:

```

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)

  Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 033d

  Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 16

  Memory at f0200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

  Capabilities: <access denied>

05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4357 (rev 01)

  Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e021

  Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

  Memory at f0300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

  Capabilities: <access denied>

  Kernel driver in use: wl

  Kernel modules: wl

```

```

franz@localhost:~$ ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 18:f4:6a:0c:6b:71

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:17

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```

          franz@localhost:~$ rc-update show

              urandom |                boot

        device-mapper |                boot

          consolefont |                boot

                 swap |                boot

                devfs |        sysinit

                  lvm |                boot

         termencoding |                boot

                local |                     default          nonetwork

             hostname |                boot

               sysctl |                boot

           localmount |                boot

              modules |                boot

                 hald |                     default

              keymaps |                boot

                 root |                boot

                 mtab |                boot

             bootmisc |                boot

               net.lo |                boot

                dmesg |        sysinit

            savecache |                             shutdown

               procfs |                boot

              hwclock |                boot

             netmount |                     default

            killprocs |                             shutdown

                 fsck |                boot

       udev-postmount |                     default

                  xdm |                     default

                 udev |        sysinit

             mount-ro |                             shutdown

```

            Achja, welche DE / welchen WM benutzt du (mit welchem DM)?

            sorry, das habe ich nicht verstanden

zur letzeten frage: nein

```

franz@localhost:~$ iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

emerge.log:

```

1306096846: Started emerge on: May 22, 2011 22:40:46

1306096846:  *** emerge  sync

1306096846:  === sync

1306096846: >>> Starting rsync with rsync://134.68.240.58/gentoo-portage

1306097274: === Sync completed with rsync://134.68.240.58/gentoo-portage

1306097288:  *** terminating.

1306097307: Started emerge on: May 22, 2011 22:48:27

1306097307:  *** emerge --newuse --deep --ask --verbose world

1306097317:  *** exiting unsuccessfully with status '1'.

1306097317:  *** terminating.

1306097447: Started emerge on: May 22, 2011 22:50:47

1306097447:  *** emerge --nospinner --noreplace --update world

1306097469:  >>> emerge (1 of 62) virtual/os-headers-0 to /

1306097469:  === (1 of 62) Cleaning (virtual/os-headers-0::/usr/portage/virtual/os-headers/os-headers-0.ebuild)

1306097469:  === (1 of 62) Compiling/Merging (virtual/os-headers-0::/usr/portage/virtual/os-headers/os-headers-0.ebuild)

1306097472:  === (1 of 62) Merging (virtual/os-headers-0::/usr/portage/virtual/os-headers/os-headers-0.ebuild)

1306097474:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: virtual/os-headers:0

1306097475:  === (1 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (virtual/os-headers-0::/usr/portage/virtual/os-headers/os-headers-0.ebuild)

1306097475:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 62) virtual/os-headers-0 to /

1306097475:  >>> emerge (2 of 62) virtual/libc-0 to /

1306097475:  === (2 of 62) Cleaning (virtual/libc-0::/usr/portage/virtual/libc/libc-0.ebuild)

1306097476:  === (2 of 62) Compiling/Merging (virtual/libc-0::/usr/portage/virtual/libc/libc-0.ebuild)

1306097477:  === (2 of 62) Merging (virtual/libc-0::/usr/portage/virtual/libc/libc-0.ebuild)

1306097478:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: virtual/libc:0

1306097479:  === (2 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (virtual/libc-0::/usr/portage/virtual/libc/libc-0.ebuild)

1306097479:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 62) virtual/libc-0 to /

1306097479:  >>> emerge (3 of 62) sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5-r2 to /

1306097479:  === (3 of 62) Cleaning (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5-r2::/usr/portage/sys-libs/zlib/zlib-1.2.5-r2.ebuild)

1306097479:  === (3 of 62) Compiling/Merging (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5-r2::/usr/portage/sys-libs/zlib/zlib-1.2.5-r2.ebuild)

1306097492:  === (3 of 62) Merging (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5-r2::/usr/portage/sys-libs/zlib/zlib-1.2.5-r2.ebuild)

1306097493:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-libs/zlib:0

1306097493:  === Unmerging... (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1)

1306097494:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1

1306097495:  === (3 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5-r2::/usr/portage/sys-libs/zlib/zlib-1.2.5-r2.ebuild)

1306097495:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 62) sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5-r2 to /

1306097495:  >>> emerge (4 of 62) app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.1 to /

1306097495:  === (4 of 62) Cleaning (app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.1::/usr/portage/app-arch/xz-utils/xz-utils-5.0.1.ebuild)

1306097496:  === (4 of 62) Compiling/Merging (app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.1::/usr/portage/app-arch/xz-utils/xz-utils-5.0.1.ebuild)

1306097527:  === (4 of 62) Merging (app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.1::/usr/portage/app-arch/xz-utils/xz-utils-5.0.1.ebuild)

1306097529:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-arch/xz-utils:0

1306097529:  === Unmerging... (app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta)

1306097530:  >>> unmerge success: app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta

1306097532:  === (4 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.1::/usr/portage/app-arch/xz-utils/xz-utils-5.0.1.ebuild)

1306097532:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 62) app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.1 to /

1306097532:  >>> emerge (5 of 62) sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.36.1 to /

1306097532:  === (5 of 62) Cleaning (sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.36.1::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers/linux-headers-2.6.36.1.ebuild)

1306097532:  === (5 of 62) Compiling/Merging (sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.36.1::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers/linux-headers-2.6.36.1.ebuild)

1306097544:  === (5 of 62) Merging (sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.36.1::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers/linux-headers-2.6.36.1.ebuild)

1306097546:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-kernel/linux-headers:0

1306097546:  === Unmerging... (sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.30-r1)

1306097547:  >>> unmerge success: sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.30-r1

1306097548:  === (5 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.36.1::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers/linux-headers-2.6.36.1.ebuild)

1306097548:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 62) sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.36.1 to /

1306097548:  >>> emerge (6 of 62) sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20100815160931 to /

1306097548:  === (6 of 62) Cleaning (sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20100815160931::/usr/portage/sys-apps/net-tools/net-tools-1.60_p20100815160931.ebuild)

1306097548:  === (6 of 62) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20100815160931::/usr/portage/sys-apps/net-tools/net-tools-1.60_p20100815160931.ebuild)

1306097563:  === (6 of 62) Merging (sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20100815160931::/usr/portage/sys-apps/net-tools/net-tools-1.60_p20100815160931.ebuild)

1306097565:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/net-tools:0

1306097565:  === Unmerging... (sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20090728014017-r1)

1306097566:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20090728014017-r1

1306097567:  === (6 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20100815160931::/usr/portage/sys-apps/net-tools/net-tools-1.60_p20100815160931.ebuild)

1306097567:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 62) sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20100815160931 to /

1306097567:  >>> emerge (7 of 62) net-misc/rsync-3.0.8 to /

1306097567:  === (7 of 62) Cleaning (net-misc/rsync-3.0.8::/usr/portage/net-misc/rsync/rsync-3.0.8.ebuild)

1306097567:  === (7 of 62) Compiling/Merging (net-misc/rsync-3.0.8::/usr/portage/net-misc/rsync/rsync-3.0.8.ebuild)

1306097599:  === (7 of 62) Merging (net-misc/rsync-3.0.8::/usr/portage/net-misc/rsync/rsync-3.0.8.ebuild)

1306097601:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-misc/rsync:0

1306097601:  === Unmerging... (net-misc/rsync-3.0.7)

1306097601:  >>> unmerge success: net-misc/rsync-3.0.7

1306097602:  === (7 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (net-misc/rsync-3.0.8::/usr/portage/net-misc/rsync/rsync-3.0.8.ebuild)

1306097602:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 62) net-misc/rsync-3.0.8 to /

1306097602:  >>> emerge (8 of 62) sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.2 to /

1306097603:  === (8 of 62) Cleaning (sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.2::/usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/baselayout-2.0.2.ebuild)

1306097603:  === (8 of 62) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.2::/usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/baselayout-2.0.2.ebuild)

1306097605:  === (8 of 62) Merging (sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.2::/usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/baselayout-2.0.2.ebuild)

1306097606:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/baselayout:0

1306097606:  === Unmerging... (sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.14-r1)

1306097607:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.14-r1

1306097609:  === (8 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.2::/usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/baselayout-2.0.2.ebuild)

1306097609:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 62) sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.2 to /

1306097609:  >>> emerge (9 of 62) sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.12-r1 to /

1306097609:  === (9 of 62) Cleaning (sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.12-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/module-init-tools/module-init-tools-3.12-r1.ebuild)

1306097609:  === (9 of 62) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.12-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/module-init-tools/module-init-tools-3.12-r1.ebuild)

1306097618:  === (9 of 62) Merging (sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.12-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/module-init-tools/module-init-tools-3.12-r1.ebuild)

1306097619:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/module-init-tools:0

1306097619:  === Unmerging... (sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5)

1306097620:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5

1306097621:  === (9 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.12-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/module-init-tools/module-init-tools-3.12-r1.ebuild)

1306097621:  ::: completed emerge (9 of 62) sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.12-r1 to /

1306097621:  >>> emerge (10 of 62) dev-perl/Text-CSV-1.210 to /

1306097621:  === (10 of 62) Cleaning (dev-perl/Text-CSV-1.210::/usr/portage/dev-perl/Text-CSV/Text-CSV-1.210.ebuild)

1306097621:  === (10 of 62) Compiling/Merging (dev-perl/Text-CSV-1.210::/usr/portage/dev-perl/Text-CSV/Text-CSV-1.210.ebuild)

1306097630:  === (10 of 62) Merging (dev-perl/Text-CSV-1.210::/usr/portage/dev-perl/Text-CSV/Text-CSV-1.210.ebuild)

1306097631:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-perl/Text-CSV:0

1306097632:  === (10 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-perl/Text-CSV-1.210::/usr/portage/dev-perl/Text-CSV/Text-CSV-1.210.ebuild)

1306097632:  ::: completed emerge (10 of 62) dev-perl/Text-CSV-1.210 to /

1306097632:  >>> emerge (11 of 62) x11-terms/xterm-269 to /

1306097632:  === (11 of 62) Cleaning (x11-terms/xterm-269::/usr/portage/x11-terms/xterm/xterm-269.ebuild)

1306097632:  === (11 of 62) Compiling/Merging (x11-terms/xterm-269::/usr/portage/x11-terms/xterm/xterm-269.ebuild)

1306097658:  === (11 of 62) Merging (x11-terms/xterm-269::/usr/portage/x11-terms/xterm/xterm-269.ebuild)

1306097660:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-terms/xterm:0

1306097660:  === Unmerging... (x11-terms/xterm-266)

1306097660:  >>> unmerge success: x11-terms/xterm-266

1306097661:  === (11 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-terms/xterm-269::/usr/portage/x11-terms/xterm/xterm-269.ebuild)

1306097661:  ::: completed emerge (11 of 62) x11-terms/xterm-269 to /

1306097661:  >>> emerge (12 of 62) sys-devel/bison-2.4.3 to /

1306097661:  === (12 of 62) Cleaning (sys-devel/bison-2.4.3::/usr/portage/sys-devel/bison/bison-2.4.3.ebuild)

1306097662:  === (12 of 62) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/bison-2.4.3::/usr/portage/sys-devel/bison/bison-2.4.3.ebuild)

1306097713:  === (12 of 62) Merging (sys-devel/bison-2.4.3::/usr/portage/sys-devel/bison/bison-2.4.3.ebuild)

1306097715:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/bison:0

1306097715:  === Unmerging... (sys-devel/bison-2.4.2)

1306097716:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/bison-2.4.2

1306097717:  === (12 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/bison-2.4.3::/usr/portage/sys-devel/bison/bison-2.4.3.ebuild)

1306097717:  ::: completed emerge (12 of 62) sys-devel/bison-2.4.3 to /

1306097717:  >>> emerge (13 of 62) sys-apps/diffutils-3.0 to /

1306097717:  === (13 of 62) Cleaning (sys-apps/diffutils-3.0::/usr/portage/sys-apps/diffutils/diffutils-3.0.ebuild)

1306097717:  === (13 of 62) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/diffutils-3.0::/usr/portage/sys-apps/diffutils/diffutils-3.0.ebuild)

1306097759:  === (13 of 62) Merging (sys-apps/diffutils-3.0::/usr/portage/sys-apps/diffutils/diffutils-3.0.ebuild)

1306097761:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/diffutils:0

1306097761:  === Unmerging... (sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2)

1306097762:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2

1306097763:  === (13 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/diffutils-3.0::/usr/portage/sys-apps/diffutils/diffutils-3.0.ebuild)

1306097763:  ::: completed emerge (13 of 62) sys-apps/diffutils-3.0 to /

1306097763:  >>> emerge (14 of 62) sys-apps/mlocate-0.23.1-r1 to /

1306097763:  === (14 of 62) Cleaning (sys-apps/mlocate-0.23.1-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/mlocate/mlocate-0.23.1-r1.ebuild)

1306097763:  === (14 of 62) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/mlocate-0.23.1-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/mlocate/mlocate-0.23.1-r1.ebuild)

1306097778:  === (14 of 62) Merging (sys-apps/mlocate-0.23.1-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/mlocate/mlocate-0.23.1-r1.ebuild)

1306097779:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/mlocate:0

1306097779:  === Unmerging... (sys-apps/mlocate-0.23.1)

1306097780:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/mlocate-0.23.1

1306097781:  === (14 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/mlocate-0.23.1-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/mlocate/mlocate-0.23.1-r1.ebuild)

1306097781:  ::: completed emerge (14 of 62) sys-apps/mlocate-0.23.1-r1 to /

1306097781:  >>> emerge (15 of 62) virtual/pam-0 to /

1306097781:  === (15 of 62) Cleaning (virtual/pam-0::/usr/portage/virtual/pam/pam-0.ebuild)

1306097781:  === (15 of 62) Compiling/Merging (virtual/pam-0::/usr/portage/virtual/pam/pam-0.ebuild)

1306097784:  === (15 of 62) Merging (virtual/pam-0::/usr/portage/virtual/pam/pam-0.ebuild)

1306097785:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: virtual/pam:0

1306097786:  === (15 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (virtual/pam-0::/usr/portage/virtual/pam/pam-0.ebuild)

1306097786:  ::: completed emerge (15 of 62) virtual/pam-0 to /

1306097786:  >>> emerge (16 of 62) sys-apps/openrc-0.8.2-r1 to /

1306097786:  === (16 of 62) Cleaning (sys-apps/openrc-0.8.2-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/openrc/openrc-0.8.2-r1.ebuild)

1306097786:  === (16 of 62) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/openrc-0.8.2-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/openrc/openrc-0.8.2-r1.ebuild)

1306097801:  === (16 of 62) Merging (sys-apps/openrc-0.8.2-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/openrc/openrc-0.8.2-r1.ebuild)

1306097803:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/openrc:0

1306097805:  === (16 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/openrc-0.8.2-r1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/openrc/openrc-0.8.2-r1.ebuild)

1306097805:  ::: completed emerge (16 of 62) sys-apps/openrc-0.8.2-r1 to /

1306097805:  >>> emerge (17 of 62) sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.3 to /

1306097805:  === (17 of 62) Cleaning (sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/shadow/shadow-4.1.4.3.ebuild)

1306097805:  === (17 of 62) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/shadow/shadow-4.1.4.3.ebuild)

1306097850:  === (17 of 62) Merging (sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/shadow/shadow-4.1.4.3.ebuild)

1306097853:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/shadow:0

1306097853:  === Unmerging... (sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.2-r6)

1306097854:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.2-r6

1306097855:  === (17 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.3::/usr/portage/sys-apps/shadow/shadow-4.1.4.3.ebuild)

1306097855:  ::: completed emerge (17 of 62) sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.3 to /

1306097855:  >>> emerge (18 of 62) sys-apps/file-5.05 to /

1306097855:  === (18 of 62) Cleaning (sys-apps/file-5.05::/usr/portage/sys-apps/file/file-5.05.ebuild)

1306097856:  === (18 of 62) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/file-5.05::/usr/portage/sys-apps/file/file-5.05.ebuild)

1306097877:  === (18 of 62) Merging (sys-apps/file-5.05::/usr/portage/sys-apps/file/file-5.05.ebuild)

1306097878:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/file:0

1306097878:  === Unmerging... (sys-apps/file-5.04)

1306097880:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/file-5.04

1306097882:  === (18 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/file-5.05::/usr/portage/sys-apps/file/file-5.05.ebuild)

1306097882:  ::: completed emerge (18 of 62) sys-apps/file-5.05 to /

1306097882:  >>> emerge (19 of 62) x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1-r3 to /

1306097882:  === (19 of 62) Cleaning (x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1-r3::/usr/portage/x11-wm/fluxbox/fluxbox-1.1.1-r3.ebuild)

1306097883:  === (19 of 62) Compiling/Merging (x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1-r3::/usr/portage/x11-wm/fluxbox/fluxbox-1.1.1-r3.ebuild)

1306097980:  === (19 of 62) Merging (x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1-r3::/usr/portage/x11-wm/fluxbox/fluxbox-1.1.1-r3.ebuild)

1306097982:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-wm/fluxbox:0

1306097982:  === Unmerging... (x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1-r1)

1306097982:  >>> unmerge success: x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1-r1

1306097984:  === (19 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1-r3::/usr/portage/x11-wm/fluxbox/fluxbox-1.1.1-r3.ebuild)

1306097984:  ::: completed emerge (19 of 62) x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1-r3 to /

1306097984:  >>> emerge (20 of 62) x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop-0.7 to /

1306097984:  === (20 of 62) Cleaning (x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop-0.7::/usr/portage/x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop/sound-theme-freedesktop-0.7.ebuild)

1306097984:  === (20 of 62) Compiling/Merging (x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop-0.7::/usr/portage/x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop/sound-theme-freedesktop-0.7.ebuild)

1306097995:  === (20 of 62) Merging (x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop-0.7::/usr/portage/x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop/sound-theme-freedesktop-0.7.ebuild)

1306097997:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop:0

1306097998:  === (20 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop-0.7::/usr/portage/x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop/sound-theme-freedesktop-0.7.ebuild)

1306097998:  ::: completed emerge (20 of 62) x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop-0.7 to /

1306097998:  >>> emerge (21 of 62) x11-apps/xdm-1.1.10-r1 to /

1306097998:  === (21 of 62) Cleaning (x11-apps/xdm-1.1.10-r1::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xdm/xdm-1.1.10-r1.ebuild)

1306097998:  === (21 of 62) Compiling/Merging (x11-apps/xdm-1.1.10-r1::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xdm/xdm-1.1.10-r1.ebuild)

1306098018:  === (21 of 62) Merging (x11-apps/xdm-1.1.10-r1::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xdm/xdm-1.1.10-r1.ebuild)

1306098020:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-apps/xdm:0

1306098020:  === Unmerging... (x11-apps/xdm-1.1.8)

1306098020:  >>> unmerge success: x11-apps/xdm-1.1.8

1306098022:  === (21 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-apps/xdm-1.1.10-r1::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xdm/xdm-1.1.10-r1.ebuild)

1306098022:  ::: completed emerge (21 of 62) x11-apps/xdm-1.1.10-r1 to /

1306098022:  >>> emerge (22 of 62) x11-wm/twm-1.0.6 to /

1306098022:  === (22 of 62) Cleaning (x11-wm/twm-1.0.6::/usr/portage/x11-wm/twm/twm-1.0.6.ebuild)

1306098022:  === (22 of 62) Compiling/Merging (x11-wm/twm-1.0.6::/usr/portage/x11-wm/twm/twm-1.0.6.ebuild)

1306098035:  === (22 of 62) Merging (x11-wm/twm-1.0.6::/usr/portage/x11-wm/twm/twm-1.0.6.ebuild)

1306098036:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-wm/twm:0

1306098036:  === Unmerging... (x11-wm/twm-1.0.5)

1306098037:  >>> unmerge success: x11-wm/twm-1.0.5

1306098038:  === (22 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-wm/twm-1.0.6::/usr/portage/x11-wm/twm/twm-1.0.6.ebuild)

1306098038:  ::: completed emerge (22 of 62) x11-wm/twm-1.0.6 to /

1306098038:  >>> emerge (23 of 62) media-sound/mpg123-1.13.2 to /

1306098038:  === (23 of 62) Cleaning (media-sound/mpg123-1.13.2::/usr/portage/media-sound/mpg123/mpg123-1.13.2.ebuild)

1306098038:  === (23 of 62) Compiling/Merging (media-sound/mpg123-1.13.2::/usr/portage/media-sound/mpg123/mpg123-1.13.2.ebuild)

1306098064:  === (23 of 62) Merging (media-sound/mpg123-1.13.2::/usr/portage/media-sound/mpg123/mpg123-1.13.2.ebuild)

1306098065:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-sound/mpg123:0

1306098065:  === Unmerging... (media-sound/mpg123-1.12.1)

1306098066:  >>> unmerge success: media-sound/mpg123-1.12.1

1306098067:  === (23 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (media-sound/mpg123-1.13.2::/usr/portage/media-sound/mpg123/mpg123-1.13.2.ebuild)

1306098067:  ::: completed emerge (23 of 62) media-sound/mpg123-1.13.2 to /

1306098067:  >>> emerge (24 of 62) virtual/ssh-0 to /

1306098068:  === (24 of 62) Cleaning (virtual/ssh-0::/usr/portage/virtual/ssh/ssh-0.ebuild)

1306098068:  === (24 of 62) Compiling/Merging (virtual/ssh-0::/usr/portage/virtual/ssh/ssh-0.ebuild)

1306098069:  === (24 of 62) Merging (virtual/ssh-0::/usr/portage/virtual/ssh/ssh-0.ebuild)

1306098070:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: virtual/ssh:0

1306098071:  === (24 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (virtual/ssh-0::/usr/portage/virtual/ssh/ssh-0.ebuild)

1306098071:  ::: completed emerge (24 of 62) virtual/ssh-0 to /

1306098071:  >>> emerge (25 of 62) x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.11.0 to /

1306098071:  === (25 of 62) Cleaning (x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.11.0::/usr/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK/wxGTK-2.8.11.0.ebuild)

1306098072:  === (25 of 62) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.11.0::/usr/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK/wxGTK-2.8.11.0.ebuild)

1306098704:  === (25 of 62) Merging (x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.11.0::/usr/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK/wxGTK-2.8.11.0.ebuild)

1306098707:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/wxGTK:2.8

1306098707:  === Unmerging... (x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.10.1-r5)

1306098709:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.10.1-r5

1306098710:  === (25 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.11.0::/usr/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK/wxGTK-2.8.11.0.ebuild)

1306098710:  ::: completed emerge (25 of 62) x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.11.0 to /

1306098710:  >>> emerge (26 of 62) sys-apps/lshw-02.15b to /

1306098710:  === (26 of 62) Cleaning (sys-apps/lshw-02.15b::/usr/portage/sys-apps/lshw/lshw-02.15b.ebuild)

1306098710:  === (26 of 62) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/lshw-02.15b::/usr/portage/sys-apps/lshw/lshw-02.15b.ebuild)

1306098751:  === (26 of 62) Merging (sys-apps/lshw-02.15b::/usr/portage/sys-apps/lshw/lshw-02.15b.ebuild)

1306098753:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/lshw:0

1306098753:  === Unmerging... (sys-apps/lshw-02.14b)

1306098754:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/lshw-02.14b

1306098755:  === (26 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/lshw-02.15b::/usr/portage/sys-apps/lshw/lshw-02.15b.ebuild)

1306098755:  ::: completed emerge (26 of 62) sys-apps/lshw-02.15b to /

1306098755:  >>> emerge (27 of 62) media-libs/libcanberra-0.26 to /

1306098755:  === (27 of 62) Cleaning (media-libs/libcanberra-0.26::/usr/portage/media-libs/libcanberra/libcanberra-0.26.ebuild)

1306098755:  === (27 of 62) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/libcanberra-0.26::/usr/portage/media-libs/libcanberra/libcanberra-0.26.ebuild)

1306098792:  === (27 of 62) Merging (media-libs/libcanberra-0.26::/usr/portage/media-libs/libcanberra/libcanberra-0.26.ebuild)

1306098793:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/libcanberra:0

1306098794:  === (27 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/libcanberra-0.26::/usr/portage/media-libs/libcanberra/libcanberra-0.26.ebuild)

1306098794:  ::: completed emerge (27 of 62) media-libs/libcanberra-0.26 to /

1306098794:  >>> emerge (28 of 62) x11-misc/obconf-2.0.3-r1 to /

1306098794:  === (28 of 62) Cleaning (x11-misc/obconf-2.0.3-r1::/usr/portage/x11-misc/obconf/obconf-2.0.3-r1.ebuild)

1306098794:  === (28 of 62) Compiling/Merging (x11-misc/obconf-2.0.3-r1::/usr/portage/x11-misc/obconf/obconf-2.0.3-r1.ebuild)

1306098807:  === (28 of 62) Merging (x11-misc/obconf-2.0.3-r1::/usr/portage/x11-misc/obconf/obconf-2.0.3-r1.ebuild)

1306098809:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-misc/obconf:0

1306098809:  === Unmerging... (x11-misc/obconf-2.0.3)

1306098809:  >>> unmerge success: x11-misc/obconf-2.0.3

1306098811:  === (28 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-misc/obconf-2.0.3-r1::/usr/portage/x11-misc/obconf/obconf-2.0.3-r1.ebuild)

1306098811:  ::: completed emerge (28 of 62) x11-misc/obconf-2.0.3-r1 to /

1306098811:  >>> emerge (29 of 62) dev-python/wxpython-2.8.11.0 to /

1306098811:  === (29 of 62) Cleaning (dev-python/wxpython-2.8.11.0::/usr/portage/dev-python/wxpython/wxpython-2.8.11.0.ebuild)

1306098812:  === (29 of 62) Compiling/Merging (dev-python/wxpython-2.8.11.0::/usr/portage/dev-python/wxpython/wxpython-2.8.11.0.ebuild)

1306099042:  === (29 of 62) Merging (dev-python/wxpython-2.8.11.0::/usr/portage/dev-python/wxpython/wxpython-2.8.11.0.ebuild)

1306099048:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-python/wxpython:2.8

1306099048:  === Unmerging... (dev-python/wxpython-2.8.10.1)

1306099050:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/wxpython-2.8.10.1

1306099053:  === (29 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-python/wxpython-2.8.11.0::/usr/portage/dev-python/wxpython/wxpython-2.8.11.0.ebuild)

1306099053:  ::: completed emerge (29 of 62) dev-python/wxpython-2.8.11.0 to /

1306099053:  >>> emerge (30 of 62) dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.32.0 to /

1306099053:  === (30 of 62) Cleaning (dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.32.0::/usr/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.32.0.ebuild)

1306099053:  === (30 of 62) Compiling/Merging (dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.32.0::/usr/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.32.0.ebuild)

1306099064:  === (30 of 62) Merging (dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.32.0::/usr/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.32.0.ebuild)

1306099066:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base:0

1306099066:  === Unmerging... (dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.30.2)

1306099067:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.30.2

1306099069:  === (30 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.32.0::/usr/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.32.0.ebuild)

1306099069:  ::: completed emerge (30 of 62) dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.32.0 to /

1306099069:  >>> emerge (31 of 62) net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.4.2-r2 to /

1306099069:  === (31 of 62) Cleaning (net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.4.2-r2::/usr/portage/net-libs/gtk-vnc/gtk-vnc-0.4.2-r2.ebuild)

1306099069:  === (31 of 62) Compiling/Merging (net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.4.2-r2::/usr/portage/net-libs/gtk-vnc/gtk-vnc-0.4.2-r2.ebuild)

1306099096:  === (31 of 62) Merging (net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.4.2-r2::/usr/portage/net-libs/gtk-vnc/gtk-vnc-0.4.2-r2.ebuild)

1306099098:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-libs/gtk-vnc:0

1306099098:  === Unmerging... (net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.3.10)

1306099100:  >>> unmerge success: net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.3.10

1306099101:  === (31 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.4.2-r2::/usr/portage/net-libs/gtk-vnc/gtk-vnc-0.4.2-r2.ebuild)

1306099101:  ::: completed emerge (31 of 62) net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.4.2-r2 to /

1306099102:  >>> emerge (32 of 62) dev-util/meld-1.5.0 to /

1306099102:  === (32 of 62) Cleaning (dev-util/meld-1.5.0::/usr/portage/dev-util/meld/meld-1.5.0.ebuild)

1306099102:  === (32 of 62) Compiling/Merging (dev-util/meld-1.5.0::/usr/portage/dev-util/meld/meld-1.5.0.ebuild)

1306099108:  === (32 of 62) Merging (dev-util/meld-1.5.0::/usr/portage/dev-util/meld/meld-1.5.0.ebuild)

1306099109:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-util/meld:0

1306099109:  === Unmerging... (dev-util/meld-1.3.1)

1306099110:  >>> unmerge success: dev-util/meld-1.3.1

1306099113:  === (32 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-util/meld-1.5.0::/usr/portage/dev-util/meld/meld-1.5.0.ebuild)

1306099113:  ::: completed emerge (32 of 62) dev-util/meld-1.5.0 to /

1306099113:  >>> emerge (33 of 62) dev-python/libwnck-python-2.32.0 to /

1306099113:  === (33 of 62) Cleaning (dev-python/libwnck-python-2.32.0::/usr/portage/dev-python/libwnck-python/libwnck-python-2.32.0.ebuild)

1306099113:  === (33 of 62) Compiling/Merging (dev-python/libwnck-python-2.32.0::/usr/portage/dev-python/libwnck-python/libwnck-python-2.32.0.ebuild)

1306099129:  === (33 of 62) Merging (dev-python/libwnck-python-2.32.0::/usr/portage/dev-python/libwnck-python/libwnck-python-2.32.0.ebuild)

1306099130:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-python/libwnck-python:0

1306099130:  === Unmerging... (dev-python/libwnck-python-2.30.2-r1)

1306099131:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/libwnck-python-2.30.2-r1

1306099132:  === (33 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-python/libwnck-python-2.32.0::/usr/portage/dev-python/libwnck-python/libwnck-python-2.32.0.ebuild)

1306099132:  ::: completed emerge (33 of 62) dev-python/libwnck-python-2.32.0 to /

1306099132:  >>> emerge (34 of 62) gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.28.2 to /

1306099132:  === (34 of 62) Cleaning (gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.28.2::/usr/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor/gnome-system-monitor-2.28.2.ebuild)

1306099133:  === (34 of 62) Compiling/Merging (gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.28.2::/usr/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor/gnome-system-monitor-2.28.2.ebuild)

1306099195:  === (34 of 62) Merging (gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.28.2::/usr/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor/gnome-system-monitor-2.28.2.ebuild)

1306099198:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor:0

1306099198:  === Unmerging... (gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.28.1)

1306099199:  >>> unmerge success: gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.28.1

1306099202:  === (34 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.28.2::/usr/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor/gnome-system-monitor-2.28.2.ebuild)

1306099202:  ::: completed emerge (34 of 62) gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.28.2 to /

1306099202:  >>> emerge (35 of 62) x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3 to /

1306099202:  === (35 of 62) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-multimedia/qt-multimedia-4.6.3.ebuild)

1306099207:  === (35 of 62) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-multimedia/qt-multimedia-4.6.3.ebuild)

1306099244:  === (35 of 62) Merging (x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-multimedia/qt-multimedia-4.6.3.ebuild)

1306099245:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/qt-multimedia:4

1306099246:  === (35 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-multimedia/qt-multimedia-4.6.3.ebuild)

1306099246:  ::: completed emerge (35 of 62) x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3 to /

1306099246:  >>> emerge (36 of 62) net-p2p/qbittorrent-2.5.5 to /

1306099246:  === (36 of 62) Cleaning (net-p2p/qbittorrent-2.5.5::/usr/portage/net-p2p/qbittorrent/qbittorrent-2.5.5.ebuild)

1306099247:  === (36 of 62) Compiling/Merging (net-p2p/qbittorrent-2.5.5::/usr/portage/net-p2p/qbittorrent/qbittorrent-2.5.5.ebuild)

1306099557:  === (36 of 62) Merging (net-p2p/qbittorrent-2.5.5::/usr/portage/net-p2p/qbittorrent/qbittorrent-2.5.5.ebuild)

1306099560:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-p2p/qbittorrent:0

1306099560:  === Unmerging... (net-p2p/qbittorrent-2.2.11)

1306099561:  >>> unmerge success: net-p2p/qbittorrent-2.2.11

1306099562:  === (36 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (net-p2p/qbittorrent-2.5.5::/usr/portage/net-p2p/qbittorrent/qbittorrent-2.5.5.ebuild)

1306099562:  ::: completed emerge (36 of 62) net-p2p/qbittorrent-2.5.5 to /

1306099562:  >>> emerge (37 of 62) virtual/man-0 to /

1306099562:  === (37 of 62) Cleaning (virtual/man-0::/usr/portage/virtual/man/man-0.ebuild)

1306099562:  === (37 of 62) Compiling/Merging (virtual/man-0::/usr/portage/virtual/man/man-0.ebuild)

1306099565:  === (37 of 62) Merging (virtual/man-0::/usr/portage/virtual/man/man-0.ebuild)

1306099566:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: virtual/man:0

1306099567:  === (37 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (virtual/man-0::/usr/portage/virtual/man/man-0.ebuild)

1306099567:  ::: completed emerge (37 of 62) virtual/man-0 to /

1306099567:  >>> emerge (38 of 62) virtual/dev-manager-0 to /

1306099567:  === (38 of 62) Cleaning (virtual/dev-manager-0::/usr/portage/virtual/dev-manager/dev-manager-0.ebuild)

1306099567:  === (38 of 62) Compiling/Merging (virtual/dev-manager-0::/usr/portage/virtual/dev-manager/dev-manager-0.ebuild)

1306099570:  === (38 of 62) Merging (virtual/dev-manager-0::/usr/portage/virtual/dev-manager/dev-manager-0.ebuild)

1306099571:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: virtual/dev-manager:0

1306099572:  === (38 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (virtual/dev-manager-0::/usr/portage/virtual/dev-manager/dev-manager-0.ebuild)

1306099572:  ::: completed emerge (38 of 62) virtual/dev-manager-0 to /

1306099572:  >>> emerge (39 of 62) x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.5 to /

1306099572:  === (39 of 62) Cleaning (x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.5::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.9.5.ebuild)

1306099572:  === (39 of 62) Compiling/Merging (x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.5::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.9.5.ebuild)

1306099816:  === (39 of 62) Merging (x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.5::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.9.5.ebuild)

1306099818:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-base/xorg-server:0

1306099818:  === Unmerging... (x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.2)

1306099820:  >>> unmerge success: x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.2

1306099823:  === (39 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.5::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.9.5.ebuild)

1306099823:  ::: completed emerge (39 of 62) x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.5 to /

1306099823:  >>> emerge (40 of 62) virtual/package-manager-0 to /

1306099823:  === (40 of 62) Cleaning (virtual/package-manager-0::/usr/portage/virtual/package-manager/package-manager-0.ebuild)

1306099823:  === (40 of 62) Compiling/Merging (virtual/package-manager-0::/usr/portage/virtual/package-manager/package-manager-0.ebuild)

1306099825:  === (40 of 62) Merging (virtual/package-manager-0::/usr/portage/virtual/package-manager/package-manager-0.ebuild)

1306099826:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: virtual/package-manager:0

1306099827:  === (40 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (virtual/package-manager-0::/usr/portage/virtual/package-manager/package-manager-0.ebuild)

1306099827:  ::: completed emerge (40 of 62) virtual/package-manager-0 to /

1306099827:  >>> emerge (41 of 62) sys-process/procps-3.2.8-r2 to /

1306099827:  === (41 of 62) Cleaning (sys-process/procps-3.2.8-r2::/usr/portage/sys-process/procps/procps-3.2.8-r2.ebuild)

1306099828:  === (41 of 62) Compiling/Merging (sys-process/procps-3.2.8-r2::/usr/portage/sys-process/procps/procps-3.2.8-r2.ebuild)

1306099842:  === (41 of 62) Merging (sys-process/procps-3.2.8-r2::/usr/portage/sys-process/procps/procps-3.2.8-r2.ebuild)

1306099844:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-process/procps:0

1306099844:  === Unmerging... (sys-process/procps-3.2.8)

1306099845:  >>> unmerge success: sys-process/procps-3.2.8

1306099846:  === (41 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-process/procps-3.2.8-r2::/usr/portage/sys-process/procps/procps-3.2.8-r2.ebuild)

1306099846:  ::: completed emerge (41 of 62) sys-process/procps-3.2.8-r2 to /

1306099846:  >>> emerge (42 of 62) gnome-base/libgnome-2.32.1 to /

1306099846:  === (42 of 62) Cleaning (gnome-base/libgnome-2.32.1::/usr/portage/gnome-base/libgnome/libgnome-2.32.1.ebuild)

1306099847:  === (42 of 62) Compiling/Merging (gnome-base/libgnome-2.32.1::/usr/portage/gnome-base/libgnome/libgnome-2.32.1.ebuild)

1306099876:  === (42 of 62) Merging (gnome-base/libgnome-2.32.1::/usr/portage/gnome-base/libgnome/libgnome-2.32.1.ebuild)

1306099879:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: gnome-base/libgnome:0

1306099879:  === Unmerging... (gnome-base/libgnome-2.30.0)

1306099881:  >>> unmerge success: gnome-base/libgnome-2.30.0

1306099896:  === (42 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (gnome-base/libgnome-2.32.1::/usr/portage/gnome-base/libgnome/libgnome-2.32.1.ebuild)

1306099896:  ::: completed emerge (42 of 62) gnome-base/libgnome-2.32.1 to /

1306099896:  >>> emerge (43 of 62) gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.5 to /

1306099896:  === (43 of 62) Cleaning (gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.5::/usr/portage/gnome-base/libgnomeui/libgnomeui-2.24.5.ebuild)

1306099897:  === (43 of 62) Compiling/Merging (gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.5::/usr/portage/gnome-base/libgnomeui/libgnomeui-2.24.5.ebuild)

1306099983:  === (43 of 62) Merging (gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.5::/usr/portage/gnome-base/libgnomeui/libgnomeui-2.24.5.ebuild)

1306099985:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: gnome-base/libgnomeui:0

1306099985:  === Unmerging... (gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.3)

1306099987:  >>> unmerge success: gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.3

1306099988:  === (43 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.5::/usr/portage/gnome-base/libgnomeui/libgnomeui-2.24.5.ebuild)

1306099988:  ::: completed emerge (43 of 62) gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.5 to /

1306099988:  >>> emerge (44 of 62) kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.6.2 to /

1306099988:  === (44 of 62) Cleaning (kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.6.2::/usr/portage/kde-base/oxygen-icons/oxygen-icons-4.6.2.ebuild)

1306099990:  === (44 of 62) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.6.2::/usr/portage/kde-base/oxygen-icons/oxygen-icons-4.6.2.ebuild)

1306100016:  === (44 of 62) Merging (kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.6.2::/usr/portage/kde-base/oxygen-icons/oxygen-icons-4.6.2.ebuild)

1306100023:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: kde-base/oxygen-icons:4.6

1306100034:  === (44 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.6.2::/usr/portage/kde-base/oxygen-icons/oxygen-icons-4.6.2.ebuild)

1306100034:  ::: completed emerge (44 of 62) kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.6.2 to /

1306100034: === Unmerging... (kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.4.5)

1306100035:  >>> unmerge success: kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.4.5

1306100035:  >>> emerge (45 of 62) kde-misc/krusader-2.3.0_beta1 to /

1306100035:  === (45 of 62) Cleaning (kde-misc/krusader-2.3.0_beta1::/usr/portage/kde-misc/krusader/krusader-2.3.0_beta1.ebuild)

1306100036:  === (45 of 62) Compiling/Merging (kde-misc/krusader-2.3.0_beta1::/usr/portage/kde-misc/krusader/krusader-2.3.0_beta1.ebuild)

1306100313:  === (45 of 62) Merging (kde-misc/krusader-2.3.0_beta1::/usr/portage/kde-misc/krusader/krusader-2.3.0_beta1.ebuild)

1306100316:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: kde-misc/krusader:4

1306100316:  === Unmerging... (kde-misc/krusader-2.2.0_beta1)

1306100318:  >>> unmerge success: kde-misc/krusader-2.2.0_beta1

1306100321:  === (45 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (kde-misc/krusader-2.3.0_beta1::/usr/portage/kde-misc/krusader/krusader-2.3.0_beta1.ebuild)

1306100321:  ::: completed emerge (45 of 62) kde-misc/krusader-2.3.0_beta1 to /

1306100321:  >>> emerge (46 of 62) net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.17 to /

1306100321:  === (46 of 62) Cleaning (net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.17::/usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.2.17.ebuild)

1306100323:  === (46 of 62) Compiling/Merging (net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.17::/usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.2.17.ebuild)

1306100800: Started emerge on: May 22, 2011 23:46:40

1306100800:  *** emerge  s2-liplianin

1306100832:  *** exiting unsuccessfully with status '1'.

1306100832:  *** terminating.

1306100970: Started emerge on: May 22, 2011 23:49:30

1306100970:  *** emerge  lsmod

1306100975:  *** exiting unsuccessfully with status '1'.

1306100975:  *** terminating.

1306102467:  === (46 of 62) Merging (net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.17::/usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.2.17.ebuild)

1306102472:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-libs/xulrunner:1.9

1306102472:  === Unmerging... (net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.13)

1306102475:  >>> unmerge success: net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.13

1306102495:  === (46 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.17::/usr/portage/net-libs/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.2.17.ebuild)

1306102495:  ::: completed emerge (46 of 62) net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.17 to /

1306102495:  >>> emerge (47 of 62) www-client/firefox-3.6.17 to /

1306102495:  === (47 of 62) Cleaning (www-client/firefox-3.6.17::/usr/portage/www-client/firefox/firefox-3.6.17.ebuild)

1306102497:  === (47 of 62) Compiling/Merging (www-client/firefox-3.6.17::/usr/portage/www-client/firefox/firefox-3.6.17.ebuild)

1306102570:  === (47 of 62) Merging (www-client/firefox-3.6.17::/usr/portage/www-client/firefox/firefox-3.6.17.ebuild)

1306102572:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: www-client/firefox:0

1306102572:  === Unmerging... (www-client/firefox-3.6.13)

1306102573:  >>> unmerge success: www-client/firefox-3.6.13

1306102576:  === (47 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (www-client/firefox-3.6.17::/usr/portage/www-client/firefox/firefox-3.6.17.ebuild)

1306102576:  ::: completed emerge (47 of 62) www-client/firefox-3.6.17 to /

1306102576:  >>> emerge (48 of 62) www-client/midori-0.3.3 to /

1306102576:  === (48 of 62) Cleaning (www-client/midori-0.3.3::/usr/portage/www-client/midori/midori-0.3.3.ebuild)

1306102576:  === (48 of 62) Compiling/Merging (www-client/midori-0.3.3::/usr/portage/www-client/midori/midori-0.3.3.ebuild)

1306102613:  === (48 of 62) Merging (www-client/midori-0.3.3::/usr/portage/www-client/midori/midori-0.3.3.ebuild)

1306102614:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: www-client/midori:0

1306102614:  === Unmerging... (www-client/midori-0.2.9)

1306102617:  >>> unmerge success: www-client/midori-0.2.9

1306102619:  === (48 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (www-client/midori-0.3.3::/usr/portage/www-client/midori/midori-0.3.3.ebuild)

1306102619:  ::: completed emerge (48 of 62) www-client/midori-0.3.3 to /

1306102619:  >>> emerge (49 of 62) app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1 to /

1306102619:  === (49 of 62) Cleaning (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1::/usr/portage/app-cdr/k3b/k3b-2.0.2-r1.ebuild)

1306102620:  === (49 of 62) Compiling/Merging (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1::/usr/portage/app-cdr/k3b/k3b-2.0.2-r1.ebuild)

1306103017:  === (49 of 62) Merging (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1::/usr/portage/app-cdr/k3b/k3b-2.0.2-r1.ebuild)

1306103019:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-cdr/k3b:4

1306103019:  === Unmerging... (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.0)

1306103020:  >>> unmerge success: app-cdr/k3b-2.0.0

1306103022:  === (49 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1::/usr/portage/app-cdr/k3b/k3b-2.0.2-r1.ebuild)

1306103022:  ::: completed emerge (49 of 62) app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1 to /

1306103022:  >>> emerge (50 of 62) dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.16 to /

1306103022:  === (50 of 62) Cleaning (dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.16::/usr/portage/dev-util/gtk-doc-am/gtk-doc-am-1.16.ebuild)

1306103022:  === (50 of 62) Compiling/Merging (dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.16::/usr/portage/dev-util/gtk-doc-am/gtk-doc-am-1.16.ebuild)

1306103031:  === (50 of 62) Merging (dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.16::/usr/portage/dev-util/gtk-doc-am/gtk-doc-am-1.16.ebuild)

1306103033:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-util/gtk-doc-am:0

1306103033:  === Unmerging... (dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.15)

1306103034:  >>> unmerge success: dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.15

1306103035:  === (50 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.16::/usr/portage/dev-util/gtk-doc-am/gtk-doc-am-1.16.ebuild)

1306103035:  ::: completed emerge (50 of 62) dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.16 to /

1306103035:  >>> emerge (51 of 62) dev-util/gtk-doc-1.16 to /

1306103035:  === (51 of 62) Cleaning (dev-util/gtk-doc-1.16::/usr/portage/dev-util/gtk-doc/gtk-doc-1.16.ebuild)

1306103035:  === (51 of 62) Compiling/Merging (dev-util/gtk-doc-1.16::/usr/portage/dev-util/gtk-doc/gtk-doc-1.16.ebuild)

1306103056:  === (51 of 62) Merging (dev-util/gtk-doc-1.16::/usr/portage/dev-util/gtk-doc/gtk-doc-1.16.ebuild)

1306103058:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-util/gtk-doc:0

1306103058:  === Unmerging... (dev-util/gtk-doc-1.15-r2)

1306103059:  >>> unmerge success: dev-util/gtk-doc-1.15-r2

1306103060:  === (51 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-util/gtk-doc-1.16::/usr/portage/dev-util/gtk-doc/gtk-doc-1.16.ebuild)

1306103060:  ::: completed emerge (51 of 62) dev-util/gtk-doc-1.16 to /

1306103060:  >>> emerge (52 of 62) dev-python/pysvn-1.7.5 to /

1306103060:  === (52 of 62) Cleaning (dev-python/pysvn-1.7.5::/usr/portage/dev-python/pysvn/pysvn-1.7.5.ebuild)

1306103061:  === (52 of 62) Compiling/Merging (dev-python/pysvn-1.7.5::/usr/portage/dev-python/pysvn/pysvn-1.7.5.ebuild)

1306103159:  === (52 of 62) Merging (dev-python/pysvn-1.7.5::/usr/portage/dev-python/pysvn/pysvn-1.7.5.ebuild)

1306103160:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-python/pysvn:0

1306103160:  === Unmerging... (dev-python/pysvn-1.7.4)

1306103161:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/pysvn-1.7.4

1306103163:  === (52 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-python/pysvn-1.7.5::/usr/portage/dev-python/pysvn/pysvn-1.7.5.ebuild)

1306103163:  ::: completed emerge (52 of 62) dev-python/pysvn-1.7.5 to /

1306103163:  >>> emerge (53 of 62) app-shells/bash-completion-1.3 to /

1306103163:  === (53 of 62) Cleaning (app-shells/bash-completion-1.3::/usr/portage/app-shells/bash-completion/bash-completion-1.3.ebuild)

1306103163:  === (53 of 62) Compiling/Merging (app-shells/bash-completion-1.3::/usr/portage/app-shells/bash-completion/bash-completion-1.3.ebuild)

1306103166:  === (53 of 62) Merging (app-shells/bash-completion-1.3::/usr/portage/app-shells/bash-completion/bash-completion-1.3.ebuild)

1306103167:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-shells/bash-completion:0

1306103167:  === Unmerging... (app-shells/bash-completion-1.2)

1306103168:  >>> unmerge success: app-shells/bash-completion-1.2

1306103169:  === (53 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (app-shells/bash-completion-1.3::/usr/portage/app-shells/bash-completion/bash-completion-1.3.ebuild)

1306103169:  ::: completed emerge (53 of 62) app-shells/bash-completion-1.3 to /

1306103169:  >>> emerge (54 of 62) app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp-20101217 to /

1306103169:  === (54 of 62) Cleaning (app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp-20101217::/usr/portage/app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp/gentoo-bashcomp-20101217.ebuild)

1306103169:  === (54 of 62) Compiling/Merging (app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp-20101217::/usr/portage/app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp/gentoo-bashcomp-20101217.ebuild)

1306103172:  === (54 of 62) Merging (app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp-20101217::/usr/portage/app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp/gentoo-bashcomp-20101217.ebuild)

1306103173:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp:0

1306103173:  === Unmerging... (app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp-20100613)

1306103174:  >>> unmerge success: app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp-20100613

1306103174:  === (54 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp-20101217::/usr/portage/app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp/gentoo-bashcomp-20101217.ebuild)

1306103174:  ::: completed emerge (54 of 62) app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp-20101217 to /

1306103174:  >>> emerge (55 of 62) net-misc/wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r3 to /

1306103174:  === (55 of 62) Cleaning (net-misc/wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r3::/usr/portage/net-misc/wicd/wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r3.ebuild)

1306103175:  === (55 of 62) Compiling/Merging (net-misc/wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r3::/usr/portage/net-misc/wicd/wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r3.ebuild)

1306103181:  === (55 of 62) Merging (net-misc/wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r3::/usr/portage/net-misc/wicd/wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r3.ebuild)

1306103185:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-misc/wicd:0

1306103185:  === Unmerging... (net-misc/wicd-1.7.0)

1306103186:  >>> unmerge success: net-misc/wicd-1.7.0

1306103187:  === (55 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (net-misc/wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r3::/usr/portage/net-misc/wicd/wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r3.ebuild)

1306103187:  ::: completed emerge (55 of 62) net-misc/wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r3 to /

1306103187:  >>> emerge (56 of 62) sys-libs/readline-6.1_p2 to /

1306103188:  === (56 of 62) Cleaning (sys-libs/readline-6.1_p2::/usr/portage/sys-libs/readline/readline-6.1_p2.ebuild)

1306103188:  === (56 of 62) Compiling/Merging (sys-libs/readline-6.1_p2::/usr/portage/sys-libs/readline/readline-6.1_p2.ebuild)

1306103216:  === (56 of 62) Merging (sys-libs/readline-6.1_p2::/usr/portage/sys-libs/readline/readline-6.1_p2.ebuild)

1306103219:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-libs/readline:0

1306103219:  === Unmerging... (sys-libs/readline-6.1)

1306103220:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/readline-6.1

1306103221:  === (56 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-libs/readline-6.1_p2::/usr/portage/sys-libs/readline/readline-6.1_p2.ebuild)

1306103221:  ::: completed emerge (56 of 62) sys-libs/readline-6.1_p2 to /

1306103221:  >>> emerge (57 of 62) sys-apps/util-linux-2.19.1 to /

1306103221:  === (57 of 62) Cleaning (sys-apps/util-linux-2.19.1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/util-linux/util-linux-2.19.1.ebuild)

1306103221:  === (57 of 62) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/util-linux-2.19.1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/util-linux/util-linux-2.19.1.ebuild)

1306103325:  === (57 of 62) Merging (sys-apps/util-linux-2.19.1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/util-linux/util-linux-2.19.1.ebuild)

1306103327:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/util-linux:0

1306103327:  === Unmerging... (sys-apps/util-linux-2.17.2)

1306103328:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/util-linux-2.17.2

1306103329:  === (57 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/util-linux-2.19.1::/usr/portage/sys-apps/util-linux/util-linux-2.19.1.ebuild)

1306103329:  ::: completed emerge (57 of 62) sys-apps/util-linux-2.19.1 to /

1306103329:  >>> emerge (58 of 62) app-shells/bash-4.1_p9 to /

1306103329:  === (58 of 62) Cleaning (app-shells/bash-4.1_p9::/usr/portage/app-shells/bash/bash-4.1_p9.ebuild)

1306103330:  === (58 of 62) Compiling/Merging (app-shells/bash-4.1_p9::/usr/portage/app-shells/bash/bash-4.1_p9.ebuild)

1306103399:  === (58 of 62) Merging (app-shells/bash-4.1_p9::/usr/portage/app-shells/bash/bash-4.1_p9.ebuild)

1306103401:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-shells/bash:0

1306103401:  === Unmerging... (app-shells/bash-4.1_p7)

1306103402:  >>> unmerge success: app-shells/bash-4.1_p7

1306103403:  === (58 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (app-shells/bash-4.1_p9::/usr/portage/app-shells/bash/bash-4.1_p9.ebuild)

1306103403:  ::: completed emerge (58 of 62) app-shells/bash-4.1_p9 to /

```

Last edited by FrancisA on Mon May 23, 2011 2:14 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## V10lator

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Nur ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue
> 
> wurde nach einem Update von glib eventuell versäumt dbus-glib neu zu mergen?

 Gibt es dafür nicht revdep-rebuild? ich zumindest lasse das nach jedem Update durchlaufen.

//EDIT:  *FrancisA wrote:*   

> mit diesem Portage Tool (gui) sync und upgegradet.

 Auch wenn ich denke das dies hierfür weniger relevant ist: Wie heißt den dieses Tool?

Du hast dbus garnicht in deinem Runlevel. Eventuell liegt es daran? Versuche bitte:

rc-update add dbus default

und, solltest du auch consolekit benötigen (da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher):

rc-update add consolekit default

danach rebooten.

 *Quote:*   

>             Achja, welche DE / welchen WM benutzt du (mit welchem DM)?
> 
>             sorry, das habe ich nicht verstanden

 

DE = Desktop Enviroment, WM = Window Manager und DM = Desktop Manager.

Sprich: benutzt du KDE, Gnome, XFCE, LXDE, Fluxbox, IceWM, ... und womit Logst du dich in diese Session ein (KDM, GDM, Slim, LXDM, XDM, ...)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
> ...

 Merkwürdig, aber um hier eine sichere Aussage treffen zu können fehlt mir immernoch die Aussage was genau upgedatet wurde.  :Wink: 

----------

## FrancisA

irgendwelche probleme gibts mit dem längeren emerge log, deswegen teil2 hier:

```

1306103403:  >>> emerge (59 of 62) sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5 to /

1306103403:  === (59 of 62) Cleaning (sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-4.4.5.ebuild)

1306103405:  === (59 of 62) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-4.4.5.ebuild)

1306105687:  === (59 of 62) Merging (sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-4.4.5.ebuild)

1306105689:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/gcc:4.4

1306105689:  === Unmerging... (sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r2)

1306105694:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r2

1306105698:  === (59 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-4.4.5.ebuild)

1306105698:  ::: completed emerge (59 of 62) sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5 to /

1306105698:  >>> emerge (60 of 62) sys-libs/gpm-1.20.6 to /

1306105698:  === (60 of 62) Cleaning (sys-libs/gpm-1.20.6::/usr/portage/sys-libs/gpm/gpm-1.20.6.ebuild)

1306105698:  === (60 of 62) Compiling/Merging (sys-libs/gpm-1.20.6::/usr/portage/sys-libs/gpm/gpm-1.20.6.ebuild)

1306105718:  === (60 of 62) Merging (sys-libs/gpm-1.20.6::/usr/portage/sys-libs/gpm/gpm-1.20.6.ebuild)

1306105720:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-libs/gpm:0

1306105722:  === (60 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-libs/gpm-1.20.6::/usr/portage/sys-libs/gpm/gpm-1.20.6.ebuild)

1306105722:  ::: completed emerge (60 of 62) sys-libs/gpm-1.20.6 to /

1306105722:  >>> emerge (61 of 62) sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r7 to /

1306105722:  === (61 of 62) Cleaning (sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r7::/usr/portage/sys-libs/ncurses/ncurses-5.7-r7.ebuild)

1306105722:  === (61 of 62) Compiling/Merging (sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r7::/usr/portage/sys-libs/ncurses/ncurses-5.7-r7.ebuild)

1306105937:  === (61 of 62) Merging (sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r7::/usr/portage/sys-libs/ncurses/ncurses-5.7-r7.ebuild)

1306105942:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-libs/ncurses:5

1306105942:  === Unmerging... (sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3)

1306105945:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3

1306105946:  === (61 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r7::/usr/portage/sys-libs/ncurses/ncurses-5.7-r7.ebuild)

1306105946:  ::: completed emerge (61 of 62) sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r7 to /

1306105946:  >>> emerge (62 of 62) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r4 to /

1306105946:  === (62 of 62) Cleaning (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r4::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r4.ebuild)

1306105949:  === (62 of 62) Compiling/Merging (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r4::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r4.ebuild)

1306105997:  === (62 of 62) Merging (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r4::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r4.ebuild)

1306106021:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:2.6.37-r4

1306106025:  === (62 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r4::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r4.ebuild)

1306106025:  ::: completed emerge (62 of 62) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r4 to /

1306106025:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1306106026:  *** exiting successfully.

1306106031:  *** terminating.

1306152728: Started emerge on: May 23, 2011 14:12:08

1306152728:  *** emerge --ask --verbose networkmanager

1306152748:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/networkmanager-0.8-r1 to /

1306152749:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (net-misc/networkmanager-0.8-r1::/usr/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/networkmanager-0.8-r1.ebuild)

1306152749:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (net-misc/networkmanager-0.8-r1::/usr/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/networkmanager-0.8-r1.ebuild)

1306152992:  === (1 of 1) Merging (net-misc/networkmanager-0.8-r1::/usr/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/networkmanager-0.8-r1.ebuild)

1306152998:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-misc/networkmanager:0

1306152998:  === Unmerging... (net-misc/networkmanager-0.8-r1)

1306153001:  >>> unmerge success: net-misc/networkmanager-0.8-r1

1306153004:  === (1 of 1) Updating world file (net-misc/networkmanager-0.8-r1)

1306153004:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (net-misc/networkmanager-0.8-r1::/usr/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/networkmanager-0.8-r1.ebuild)

1306153004:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/networkmanager-0.8-r1 to /

1306153004:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1306153005:  *** exiting successfully.

1306153005:  *** terminating.

```

----------

## V10lator

Okay...

- Hast du den Kernel auch upgedatet nachdem du die neuen sources hattest?

- http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/openrc-migration.xml umgesetzt?

- Wieso NetworkManager und wicd? Entscheide dich für eins, trage es in einen runlevel ein und schmeiße das andere runter.

Ansonsten sehe ich nach dem ersten überfliegen nichts besonderes. Ich denke beim Umstieg auf OpenRC wurden die Runlevel verhunzt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *V10lator wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Nur ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue
> 
> wurde nach einem Update von glib eventuell versäumt dbus-glib neu zu mergen? Gibt es dafür nicht revdep-rebuild? ich zumindest lasse das nach jedem Update durchlaufen.

  Jo, ein revdep-rebuild ist immer gut. Doch beim glib Update muss man selbst aufpassen. Siehe zb  *dev-libs/glib wrote:*   

> WARN: postinst
> 
> If you experience a breakage after updating dev-libs/glib try
> 
> rebuilding dev-libs/dbus-glib

  Und da der Threadersteller eine dbus Fehlermeldung mit angab war das meine erste Idee...

----------

## FrancisA

Danke nochnmals, finde den thread aufgrund eurer Vorschläge ohnehin recht lehrreich....  :Wink: 

>Zu Dbus: rc-update show | grep -e dbus -e consolekit

(leere Ausgabe)

>Hier könnte man auch gut de "genlop -l" Ausgabe nutzen.

```

     Sun May 22 22:51:15 2011 >>> virtual/os-headers-0

     Sun May 22 22:51:19 2011 >>> virtual/libc-0

     Sun May 22 22:51:35 2011 >>> sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5-r2

     Sun May 22 22:52:12 2011 >>> app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.1

     Sun May 22 22:52:28 2011 >>> sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.36.1

     Sun May 22 22:52:47 2011 >>> sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20100815160931

     Sun May 22 22:53:22 2011 >>> net-misc/rsync-3.0.8

     Sun May 22 22:53:29 2011 >>> sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.2

     Sun May 22 22:53:41 2011 >>> sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.12-r1

     Sun May 22 22:53:52 2011 >>> dev-perl/Text-CSV-1.210

     Sun May 22 22:54:21 2011 >>> x11-terms/xterm-269

     Sun May 22 22:55:17 2011 >>> sys-devel/bison-2.4.3

     Sun May 22 22:56:03 2011 >>> sys-apps/diffutils-3.0

     Sun May 22 22:56:21 2011 >>> sys-apps/mlocate-0.23.1-r1

     Sun May 22 22:56:26 2011 >>> virtual/pam-0

     Sun May 22 22:56:45 2011 >>> sys-apps/openrc-0.8.2-r1

     Sun May 22 22:57:35 2011 >>> sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.3

     Sun May 22 22:58:02 2011 >>> sys-apps/file-5.05

     Sun May 22 22:59:44 2011 >>> x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1-r3

     Sun May 22 22:59:58 2011 >>> x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop-0.7

     Sun May 22 23:00:22 2011 >>> x11-apps/xdm-1.1.10-r1

     Sun May 22 23:00:38 2011 >>> x11-wm/twm-1.0.6

     Sun May 22 23:01:07 2011 >>> media-sound/mpg123-1.13.2

     Sun May 22 23:01:11 2011 >>> virtual/ssh-0

     Sun May 22 23:11:50 2011 >>> x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.11.0

     Sun May 22 23:12:35 2011 >>> sys-apps/lshw-02.15b

     Sun May 22 23:13:14 2011 >>> media-libs/libcanberra-0.26

     Sun May 22 23:13:31 2011 >>> x11-misc/obconf-2.0.3-r1

     Sun May 22 23:17:33 2011 >>> dev-python/wxpython-2.8.11.0

     Sun May 22 23:17:49 2011 >>> dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.32.0

     Sun May 22 23:18:21 2011 >>> net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.4.2-r2

     Sun May 22 23:18:33 2011 >>> dev-util/meld-1.5.0

     Sun May 22 23:18:52 2011 >>> dev-python/libwnck-python-2.32.0

     Sun May 22 23:20:02 2011 >>> gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.28.2

     Sun May 22 23:20:46 2011 >>> x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3

     Sun May 22 23:26:02 2011 >>> net-p2p/qbittorrent-2.5.5

     Sun May 22 23:26:07 2011 >>> virtual/man-0

     Sun May 22 23:26:12 2011 >>> virtual/dev-manager-0

     Sun May 22 23:30:23 2011 >>> x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.5

     Sun May 22 23:30:27 2011 >>> virtual/package-manager-0

     Sun May 22 23:30:46 2011 >>> sys-process/procps-3.2.8-r2

     Sun May 22 23:31:36 2011 >>> gnome-base/libgnome-2.32.1

     Sun May 22 23:33:08 2011 >>> gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.5

     Sun May 22 23:33:54 2011 >>> kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.6.2

     Sun May 22 23:38:41 2011 >>> kde-misc/krusader-2.3.0_beta1

     Mon May 23 00:14:55 2011 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.17

     Mon May 23 00:16:16 2011 >>> www-client/firefox-3.6.17

     Mon May 23 00:16:59 2011 >>> www-client/midori-0.3.3

     Mon May 23 00:23:42 2011 >>> app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1

     Mon May 23 00:23:55 2011 >>> dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.16

     Mon May 23 00:24:20 2011 >>> dev-util/gtk-doc-1.16

     Mon May 23 00:26:03 2011 >>> dev-python/pysvn-1.7.5

     Mon May 23 00:26:09 2011 >>> app-shells/bash-completion-1.3

     Mon May 23 00:26:14 2011 >>> app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp-20101217

     Mon May 23 00:26:27 2011 >>> net-misc/wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r3

     Mon May 23 00:27:01 2011 >>> sys-libs/readline-6.1_p2

     Mon May 23 00:28:49 2011 >>> sys-apps/util-linux-2.19.1

     Mon May 23 00:30:03 2011 >>> app-shells/bash-4.1_p9

     Mon May 23 01:08:18 2011 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5

     Mon May 23 01:08:42 2011 >>> sys-libs/gpm-1.20.6

     Mon May 23 01:12:26 2011 >>> sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r7

     Mon May 23 01:13:45 2011 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r4

     Mon May 23 14:16:44 2011 >>> net-misc/networkmanager-0.8-r1

```

>revdep-rebuild

habe ich aufgerufen nun

```

franz@localhost:~$ revdep-rebuild

 * You are not superuser. Adding --pretend to emerge options.

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 95% ]  *   broken /usr/local/lib/gnome-commander/libgcmd.la (requires /usr/lib/libgnome-2.la)

 *   broken /usr/local/lib/gnome-commander/plugins/libfileroller.la (requires /usr/lib/libgnome-2.la)

[ 100% ]

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /usr/local/lib/gnome-commander/libgcmd.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/local/lib/gnome-commander/libgcmd.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/local/lib/gnome-commander/plugins/libfileroller.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/local/lib/gnome-commander/plugins/libfileroller.la -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known packages

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr

```

>Auch wenn ich denke das dies hierfür weniger relevant ist: Wie heißt den dieses Tool?

the porthole portage frontend

>DE = Desktop Enviroment, WM = Window Manager und DM = Desktop Manager.

Ahm, XFCE ...

>rc-update add dbus default

gemacht

und, solltest du auch consolekit benötigen (da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher):

>rc-update add consolekit default

gemacht

rc-update show

(da wird jetzt dbus und consolekit angezeigt.

Was ich nicht versteh: warum soll das nach einem upgrade "automatisch" verschwinden?

leider findet er immer noch kein netzt (iwlist scan gleiche ausgabe wie vorher)

(Funktionieren tut das wlan, weils in Ubuntu auch geht)

----------

## V10lator

 *FrancisA wrote:*   

>  *  !!! /usr/local/lib/gnome-commander/plugins/libfileroller.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 Hat da jemand etwas außerhalb von portage installiert? Sowas sollte man vermeiden, ist aber fürs W-LAN nicht weiter wichtig.

 *Quote:*   

> Ahm, XFCE ...

 Gut, XFCE sollte mit diesem PAM/Consolekit geschmarre klar kommen, sofern der DM es auch kann...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Was ich nicht versteh: warum soll das nach einem upgrade "automatisch" verschwinden?

 

Weil baselayout-2 / OpenRC erst kürzlich stabilisiert wurden und du sie vor dem Update nicht benutzt hast. Bei diesem Umstieg wird zwar versucht die Runlevel zu übernehmen, es kann aber zu Fehlern kommen.

Wir stehen jetzt immernoch bei der Frage wicd oder NetworkManager. Wie bereits gesagt: Eins runterschmeißen (ich nehme an den NetworkManager) und das andere (wieder) ins Runlevel eintragen (ich nehme an wicd: rc-update add wicd default).

Danach rebooten.

----------

## FrancisA

 *V10lator wrote:*   

>  *FrancisA wrote:*    *  !!! /usr/local/lib/gnome-commander/plugins/libfileroller.la not owned by any package is broken !!! Hat da jemand etwas außerhalb von portage installiert? Sowas sollte man vermeiden, ist aber fürs W-LAN nicht weiter wichtig..

 

Ja   :Embarassed:  ich hatte probiert, den gnome commander aus den svn sourcen zu kompilieren und installieren; sollte man nicht tu, ja...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ahm, XFCE ... Gut, XFCE sollte mit diesem PAM/Consolekit geschmarre klar kommen, sofern der DM es auch kann... 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Was ich nicht versteh: warum soll das nach einem upgrade "automatisch" verschwinden? 
> ...

 

Ok, und den Networkmangager mit rc-update entfernen(?), ich probiere....

Geht immer noch nicht...

Vom xfce session und startup habe ich einmal wicd entfernt, dafür wie empfohlen mit rc update dazu genommen

```

franz@localhost:~$ rc-update show

              urandom |                boot

        device-mapper |                boot

          consolefont |                boot

                 dbus |                     default

                 swap |                boot

                devfs |        sysinit

                  lvm |                boot

         termencoding |                boot

                 wicd |                     default

                local |                     default          nonetwork

             hostname |                boot

               sysctl |                boot

           consolekit |                     default

           localmount |                boot

              modules |                boot

                 hald |                     default

              keymaps |                boot

                 root |                boot

                 mtab |                boot

             bootmisc |                boot

               net.lo |                boot

                dmesg |        sysinit

            savecache |                             shutdown

               procfs |                boot

              hwclock |                boot

             netmount |                     default

            killprocs |                             shutdown

                 fsck |                boot

       udev-postmount |                     default

                  xdm |                     default

                 udev |        sysinit

             mount-ro |                             shutdown

franz@localhost:~$ iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
```

----------

## FrancisA

habe diesen post erst jetzt gesehen

 *V10lator wrote:*   

> Okay...
> 
> - Hast du den Kernel auch upgedatet nachdem du die neuen sources hattest?

 

nein, habe ich nicht... ich habe den vorher aus den aktuellen git sourcen compiliert; soll ich die verwenden oder genkernel...?[/quote]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/openrc-migration.xml umgesetzt?
> 
> 

 

Nein, auch nicht; wie erfährt man eigentlich so etwas, das man das tun sollte? 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Wieso NetworkManager und wicd? Entscheide dich für eins, trage es in einen runlevel ein und schmeiße das andere runter.
> 
> Ansonsten sehe ich nach dem ersten überfliegen nichts besonderes. Ich denke beim Umstieg auf OpenRC wurden die Runlevel verhunzt.

 

Ok

(immer noch no wireless extensions)

(ich glaube, gentoo ist wirklich "to hard for me", und bleibe lieber (oder muss) beim Ubuntu (bleiben (leider)); auch weil ich nicht die Zeit dafür habe)

----------

## V10lator

 *FrancisA wrote:*   

> Vom xfce session und startup habe ich einmal wicd entfernt, dafür wie empfohlen mit rc update dazu genommen

 Ich kann mich nicht erinnern dir empfohlen zu haben etwas aus der Session zu entfernen.

Nimm das bitte wieder rein.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> nein, habe ich nicht... ich habe den vorher aus den aktuellen git sourcen compiliert; soll ich die verwenden oder genkernel...?

 Der jetzige sollte OK sein.

 *Quote:*   

> Nein, auch nicht; wie erfährt man eigentlich so etwas, das man das tun sollte? 

 eselect news list

emerge würde dir auch eine entsprechende Meldung anzeigen.

 *Quote:*   

> (ich glaube, gentoo ist wirklich "to hard for me", und bleibe lieber (oder muss) beim Ubuntu (bleiben (leider)); auch weil ich nicht die Zeit dafür habe)

 Nun gib doch nicht gleich auf.  :Smile: 

----------

## FrancisA

 *V10lator wrote:*   

>  *FrancisA wrote:*   Vom xfce session und startup habe ich einmal wicd entfernt, dafür wie empfohlen mit rc update dazu genommen Ich kann mich nicht erinnern dir empfohlen zu haben etwas aus der Session zu entfernen.
> 
> Nimm das bitte wieder rein. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   nein, habe ich nicht... ich habe den vorher aus den aktuellen git sourcen compiliert; soll ich die verwenden oder genkernel...? Der jetzige sollte OK sein.
> ...

  Ok, es ist jetzt 2.6.39+; ja, du hast es nicht empfohlen, ich gebs wieder hinein.

 *V10lator wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Nein, auch nicht; wie erfährt man eigentlich so etwas, das man das tun sollte?  eselect news list
> 
> emerge würde dir auch eine entsprechende Meldung anzeigen.
> 
>  *Quote:*   (ich glaube, gentoo ist wirklich "to hard for me", und bleibe lieber (oder muss) beim Ubuntu (bleiben (leider)); auch weil ich nicht die Zeit dafür habe) Nun gib doch nicht gleich auf. 

 

Gut, danke für die Motivation. Ich habe noch einen Uraltrechner am Dachboden, dann tue ich mich vielleicht leichter als immer hin und herzubooten, um etwas im netz zu suchen oder hier zu posten. ich habe auch noch etliche files in der form ._cfg0000_hosts, ... die muss ich auch noch "herrichten". Ich weiss aber immer noch nicht, warum wlan0 oder oder wlan1 nicht aufgelistet bzw. gefunden wird. Ich werde mir auch nochmals den openrc migrationsguide ansehen.

----------

## V10lator

 *FrancisA wrote:*   

> Ich weiss aber immer noch nicht, warum wlan0 oder oder wlan1 nicht aufgelistet bzw. gefunden wird.

 Ein letzter Schuss ins blaue wäre:

echo net-wireless/broadcom-sta >> /etc/portage/package.keywords && emerge -av net-wireless/broadcom-sta

Ansonsten wäre die Ausgabe von dmesg nach dem booten vielleicht noch hilfreich. Bitte bei einem Hoster wie pastebin.com hochladen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

Ich hatte das Problem bei nem Kollegen die Tage auch. Der hatte auch broadcom-sta.

Nimm mal alle Networkmanager (wicd etc) aus allen Runleveln raus. Bau das Paket broadcom-sta neu.

Dann konfiguriere dein WLAN mit hilfe der /etc/conf.d/net und wpa_supplicant.

Wenns unbedingt ne Gui sein muss, dann nimm wpa_gui. (bei wpa_supplicant dabei)

Dann ging bei ihm alle wieder.

Ich konnte diesen Networkmanager Kram noch nie leiden. Warum es mit Networkmanager nicht geht kann ich dir nicht sagen.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich weiss aber immer noch nicht, warum wlan0 oder oder wlan1 nicht aufgelistet bzw. gefunden wird

 

Die fliegen beim OpenRC update raus. Warum, frag mich nicht. Konnte ich schon auf ein paar Rechnern feststellen.

Sebastian

----------

## FrancisA

Juhu, es geht, vielen Dank euch beiden!!! 

Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich gestern noch das gentoo fast hingeschmisen hätte...  :Wink: 

das broadcom neu gemergt  (alte wl.ko vorher zur Sicherheit aus lib/modules gelöscht (war komischerweise gleich zweimal (in verschiedenen Verzeichnissen) vorhanden)

beim migration guide stand: Befehlsauflistung 2.9: Hinzufügen des fehlenden Skripts net.eth0

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.eth0

```

durchgeführt

wpa_gui: scan des netzwerkes einmal, dann hat ers gekannt

habe ich alles richtig gemacht? bin mir nicht sicher, weil:

1) ich ich mich bei netzwerk und wireless immer noch auf recht wackeligen Füssen sehe

2) folgende Meldungen mich verwirren, und es trotzdem geht:

```

franz@localhost:~$ iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

also die Meldungen "doesn't support scanning", zweitens gibt es hier kein wlan0 oder wlan1 (und überhaupt: was ist das sit0, habe ich vorher noch nie gesehen)

und

```

franz@localhost:~$ ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 18:f4:6a:0c:6b:71  

          inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::1af4:6aff:fe0c:6b71/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1346 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:11

          TX packets:1445 errors:4 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1113536 (1.0 MiB)  TX bytes:243957 (238.2 KiB)

          Interrupt:17 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

----------

## FrancisA

Leider gibt es noch ein Problem: die wlan verbindung wird immer wieder unterbrochen (so im Intervall von einigen Minuten) und dann neu aufgebaut. Wie kann ich das noch beheben?

----------

## FrancisA

 *FrancisA wrote:*   

> Leider gibt es noch ein Problem: die wlan verbindung wird immer wieder unterbrochen (so im Intervall von einigen Minuten) und dann neu aufgebaut. Wie kann ich das noch beheben?

 

habe einen älteren Stand von der externen Festplatte zurückkopiert und das updaten nochmals neu begonnen. Jetzt funktioniert das auch mit dem wlan wieder ordentlich, aber was das genau war (vorher, als die Verbindung immer wieder abgerissen ist), weiß ich auch nicht.

----------

